

Ask YC: Where can I get a Slideshow for my site like the one on the YC home page? - Mistone

i clicked through to Heysan's site but they are doing something different.  I searched around, and don't really want to use slide (to common).  Any suggestions.
======
boucher
<http://www.google.com/uds/solutions/slideshow/index.html>

~~~
Mistone
thanks for the link, surprised there is not more options, but this looks good.

